# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  بالفيديو.. الحارس البرازيلي المخضرم روجيرو سيني يسجل هدفه رقم 111 ويقود فريقه للفوز

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالفيديو.. الحارس البرازيلي المخضرم روجيرو سيني يسجل هدفه رقم 111 ويقود فريقه للفوز

سجل حارس المرمى البرازيلي المخضرم روجيرو سيني هدفه الشخصي رقم 111  ليقود فريقه ساو باولو البرازيلي للفوز على مواطنه أتليتكو مينيرو بهدفين  دون رد ضمن المجموعة الثالثة لكأس الليبرتادورس
وسجل سيني هدف فريقه الأول من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 57 وأضاف أديميلسون الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 82
ورفع ساو باولو رصيده إلى 7 نقاط في المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثالثة
وسجل سيني - 40 عاما - أهدافه الـ111 بواقع 58 هدفا من ركلات حرة مباشرة و53 هدفا من ركلات جزاء.
المصدر : باسم يوسف

*

----------

